
The History of Talking About Miscarriage (2018) - anarbadalov
https://www.thecut.com/2018/04/the-history-of-talking-about-miscarriage.html
======
SiempreViernes
Interesting that the stigma is so recent, and it appears it is largely self-
inflicted: I got the impression that it is mainly the women themselves who
choose to hold their "failure" quiet, and not some outside moral authority
(though of course societal expectations silently drive the reclusiveness
response).

Fore more thinking on a very related subject, I warmly recommend this talk
about the metaphysics of pregancy:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COZEansw_Ts](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COZEansw_Ts)

~~~
dictum
My hunch is that because most women had more children (on average) than
contemporary women in developed countries, they either had the miscarriage
after they'd already given birth to other children, or at an early age, with
still plenty of time to have more children, absent serious health issues.

------
shard972
We probably don't call miscarries spontaneous abortions because the
implication is that you just decided on a whim to have an abortion as opposed
to what a miscarriage usually means which is an abortion of an already dead
fetus.

Also i don't get why death certificates for non-born children is something
that people are so angry about. How dare we cherish life and mourn when a
death occurs. It seems like the people who are truly offended by such a
proposal have some obscure views on meaning of life and death.

~~~
EliRivers
I wonder if some people might fear that death certificates would be the thin
end of another wedge towards banning abortion. It would also turn something
that some people might like to keep deeply personal into a state-registered
event; how long until they become compulsory? There are places in the world
where miscarriages are seen as suspicous. Potential crimes, worthy of
investigation. I think we all know there are groups who'd like to see that in
the US.

~~~
zimpenfish
> how long until they become compulsory?

Given the current makeup of SCOTUS, "as soon as Texas can get this back in
front of them", I'd imagine.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/us/texas-fetal-burying-
co...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/us/texas-fetal-burying-court-
abortion.html)

